# Mackissic shredder for Bolens



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like a tube frame shredder. Super clean!! Ask if he has the bracket that mounts under the tractor near the foot rests that the point on the end of the frame sits in. Also on the front right side of the frame there should be a bracket that rests in those 2 round spring holes, ask if he has that.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42228&item=4336226270&rd=1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I posted this on the eBay forum but I see it only had 6 views. This thing doesn't look like it was ever used! I thought it might get more visibilty here.

With 3 days left it's at $99 on the first bid.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I also try to post obscure attachments in the ebay forum. Sometimes there is interest, and sometimes there isn't.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I finally got a chance to look at it. WOW! It is in REALLY nice shape and still $99. I paid $200 for one for my Deere that didn't look close to that good. If I had a Bolens and the chipper wasn't in Arkansas, I'd be all over it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

SOLD for $183.50, I think a really good deal.


----------

